# ebay waterfowl bands



## gunner7848 (Feb 8, 2006)

i was on ebay and came across duck bands for sale makes me think if the people we see with bands could of baught them of ebay


----------



## Water_Hazard (Aug 16, 2006)

I usually sell my bands every year. I don't really have a use for them after I report them. I used to trade a band for a box of shells. Got 7 bands to sell this year. Some people just like collecting them. I would think the collectors would be the ones buying them. I can't see someone buying them just to put on their calls. Don't really understand the point in putting them on the lanyards anyway. Seems it would be more flash when you are trying to be concealed as well as bulk to your lanyard and noise. I have never really asked anyone why they put them on their lanyard and take them out hunting. So if anyone knows or does this, could you explain why you carry them out hunting on your lanyard.


----------



## Big Ches (Mar 22, 2005)

It's tradition....I buy all mine off of ebay


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

Water_Hazard said:


> I usually sell my bands every year. I don't really have a use for them after I report them. I used to trade a band for a box of shells. Got 7 bands to sell this year. Some people just like collecting them. I would think the collectors would be the ones buying them. I can't see someone buying them just to put on their calls. Don't really understand the point in putting them on the lanyards anyway. Seems it would be more flash when you are trying to be concealed as well as bulk to your lanyard and noise. I have never really asked anyone why they put them on their lanyard and take them out hunting. So if anyone knows or does this, could you explain why you carry them out hunting on your lanyard.


some think it increases their stud factor....


----------



## Branta (Feb 6, 2002)

Big Ches said:


> It's tradition....I buy all mine off of ebay


I Just knew you didn't get that band in Horicon! :lol: :lol: 


Personally, I keep all my bands on a lanyard - but it's not my HUNT lanyard. They're never taken out of the house. 
(guess I'd just couldn't stand it if I ever lost them. Too much history in those little momentos of past hunts to risk losing any. "priceless" i'd say. how do you replace your first band...ever, your first teal or diver band, the wear marks, the shot "ding" of the iron, the history? Guess I'm a bit of a sentimental sap, eh?!!) :lol:


----------



## dinoday (Feb 22, 2004)

Branta said:


> Personally, I keep all my bands on a lanyard - but it's not my HUNT lanyard.


 That's because if you ever fell in you'd sink


----------



## Branta (Feb 6, 2002)

dinoday said:


> That's because if you ever fell in you'd sink


no worrie.... Got LOJACK!  (always thinkin' !!)


----------



## ducknuts (Jul 15, 2002)

Shiawassee_Kid said:


> some think it increases their stud factor....


I've seen the kid shoot, I think he buys his ducks on E-bay.:evilsmile


----------



## Long Spurs (Mar 29, 2005)

All mine are in a cookie jar. Just one thing don't let your ex-girlfriend/wife know what they mean to ya. Along I-94 there is a lanyard with some of my old calls and 13 goose bands and 4 duck bands. Lets just say she was not happy with me. Thats why she is an ex- girlfriend.


----------



## Loincloth (Nov 13, 2005)

Long Spurs said:


> All mine are in a cookie jar. Just one thing don't let your ex-girlfriend/wife know what they mean to ya. Along I-94 there is a lanyard with some of my old calls and 13 goose bands and 4 duck bands. Lets just say she was not happy with me. Thats why she is an ex- girlfriend.


She'd be a deceased ex girl friend in my neck of the woods.:evil::evil:


----------



## mykass (Oct 6, 2005)

Id hang her from a 1" thick lanyard :evilsmile


----------



## gotduksikness (Nov 22, 2005)

not only do I buy all my bands on ebay, I just hire someone to go out and shoot ducks through the season. It gives me more time to post controversial issues on this site.


----------



## Water_Hazard (Aug 16, 2006)

gotduksikness said:


> not only do I buy all my bands on ebay, I just hire someone to go out and shoot ducks through the season. It gives me more time to post controversial issues on this site.


Make me an offer on 7 bands. You could use them to increase your stud factor. Also, I would like to work for you next duck season. I will put in all the overtime that you need and then some. I can supply enough ducks to where you would never have to leave the computer.


----------



## wyle_e_coyote (Aug 13, 2004)

To me a band is a trophy, I like to display mine. If I didn't earn it...I don't want it though. I only want ones from birds that I have shot. 
A friend of mine has had many "talks" with guys that mutter under their breath that his rope was "fake". The thing some people don't understand is, when all you have ever hunted from the time you were 12 all the way to 37 is waterfowl, it's very possible to have a lanyard full.


----------



## bullcan (May 18, 2004)

wyle_e_coyote said:


> To me a band is a trophy, I like to display mine. If I didn't earn it...I don't want it though. I only want ones from birds that I have shot.
> A friend of mine has had many "talks" with guys that mutter under their breath that his rope was "fake". The thing some people don't understand is, when all you have ever hunted from the time you were 12 all the way to 37 is waterfowl, it's very possible to have a lanyard full.


I was at the Todd farm last year and saw 2 guys together, both in their 20's with their lanyards full of bands. I just assumed they bought them, no way 2 guys that young could have shot that many banded birds.

That is the thing though with trophies, wether it be bands or antlers, you alone know the story behind it. If you bought the bands then you know they are fake, if you shoot a P&Y buck behind a fence then you know it.
If you are displaying trophies because you think they impress people you need to realize nobody but you really cares.(except maybe your sons).


----------



## iluvfish2 (Mar 6, 2006)

I myself am still waiting for my 1st real band. I've got 3 on there, 2 DU bands and one jack miner back. One day I'm sure they'll hand in my office at work or at home. They're small trophys, but just a buck one day I'll get for my wall, its about the story. My dog may not retreive many birds, but I can remember almost every one, just like hunting with your buddies, the memories are priceless.


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

bullcan said:


> I was at the Todd farm last year and saw 2 guys together, both in their 20's with their lanyards full of bands. I just assumed they bought them, no way 2 guys that young could have shot that many banded birds.


actually its quite easy to amass that many. I know a few individuals who target relentlessly suburb relocation geese. As you are all well aware that shooting 1 flock down can produce sometimes 8 or more bands from one flock. Also know a few guys that won't even throw a spread down unless they spot leg irons/collars in the field the day before.

On the other hand like water_hazard i usually trade my bands away for boxes of shells, they serve no purpose to me after reporting them.


----------



## Big Ches (Mar 22, 2005)

Long Spurs said:


> All mine are in a cookie jar. Just one thing don't let your ex-girlfriend/wife know what they mean to ya. Along I-94 there is a lanyard with some of my old calls and 13 goose bands and 4 duck bands. Lets just say she was not happy with me. Thats why she is an ex- girlfriend.


DAMMMNNN!!! "Is Big Ches gonna have ta choke a beech?" :tdo12:


----------



## ont-canuck (Jan 10, 2006)

I sold all my bands and calls on eBay last august and made over $1000. I sold one band for $125!! One guy that bought a bunch of my bands admitted he was hanging them on his lanyard to "increase his stud factor" (not his words exactly!).


----------



## wyle_e_coyote (Aug 13, 2004)

Ever see a pic of Shawn Stahl, Fred Zink, Jeff Foiles...ect?

They all wear their bands. Not sure these guys need them to increase there "stud factor". They have videos and calling titles that do it for them already...:lol: !
It's ok to be proud of your good luck, becuse that's all it is, really. I mean, it's not any more difficult to call in a banded bird then a non-banded bird. 
I guess if I was going to judge, I'd say a lanyard of goose bands shows good scouting!! Lanyard full of duck bands says great luck!


----------



## Water_Hazard (Aug 16, 2006)

cupped-n-locked said:


> I would like to see a thread about band etiquette for questionable shots / birds. Perhaps make a sticky to refer back to if the situation warrants. Would probably solve a lot of squabbles.


Just flip a coin. or rock paper scissors.


----------



## goosebustr79 (Jan 18, 2005)

We flip a coin when this occur's. Anybody that want's to fight over a stupid piece of iron is out of our group as well. Remind's me of a story. We went out for an afternoon hunt. We had shot a couple bird's, right at last minute a group of three comes in. They all fall victim.Tanker's lil' bro goes out to pick up bird's and start's yelling I got this one! Come on guy's, I want this one. He knew that I too had shot it, he thought I was gonna make him flip for it. I told him take it. It was his first band. I think he is still smiling ear to ear about it.


----------



## franky (Apr 14, 2004)

I'm only 17 years old, and I wont lie to ya fellas, if i shoot a duck or goose with a band on it, i will wear it on my lanyard proudly. To me, a banded duck is a little bit of a reward that you can get, kinda like a boone & crockett duck or goose, haha. But there is no way i would buy bands off of ebay, thats like buying a deer mount off of somebody and saying i shot it.


----------



## raisinrat (Feb 9, 2006)

I'm sorry but yes someone that is in there 20's can have a full lanyard with out buying them, I hunt in a area where many bands are taken every year. Now I'm not telling where that is but I had one field 2 years ago where every bird we droped had a band on, In fact we droped 6 birds from one flock between to of us and they all had bands. This was the last year of the 5 bird limlt, If we could have loaded are guns again fast enough we could have finsh up with 10 bands becuase ever single bird had one on there legs in that flock.:yikes: To bad later that afternoon the farm turned it over and the birds left it alone the rest of the season. O well lol


----------



## Big Ches (Mar 22, 2005)

btg-ducky said:


> I'd be surprised if you had more than five anywhere in your house!


I'd say < 5......:lol:


----------



## Big Ches (Mar 22, 2005)

Shiawassee_Kid said:


> if your gonna chase people around in threads over a disagreement, your not gonna last long on m-s.


I'd say mind your OWN business unless you're a moderator!:evil:


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

Big Ches said:


> I'd say mind your OWN business unless you're a moderator!:evil:


........please. If your gonna go into the other thread and pick a fight with the guy now come into this one and insult him. sorry, i just call it as i see it....maybe you should follow your own advice big ches.

btw, i realize hes branta's bud, but he gotta follow the same guidlines the rest of us do. Mods on M-S are always under fire about not being fair....no need to make this out to be one of those instances.


----------



## Big Ches (Mar 22, 2005)

I was just playin'....and you know this man!


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

Big Ches said:


> I was just playin'....and you know this man!


my bad, still <3 you ches.


----------



## Branta (Feb 6, 2002)

Shiawassee_Kid said:


> ........btw, i realize hes branta's bud, but he gotta follow the same guidlines the rest of us do.



DEAD ON 

The rules are the same for everyone regardless of position, # of posts or profession, ...or who you might know. 

I would hope that everyone here thinks that all 3 of the mods in the waterfowl forum would treat them fairly, without bias or allegiance.


----------



## sean (May 7, 2002)

Branta said:


> DEAD ON
> 
> The rules are the same for everyone regardless of position, # of posts or profession, ...or who you might know.
> 
> I would hope that everyone here thinks that all 3 of the mods in the waterfowl forum would treat them fairly, without bias or allegiance.


What if they shoot a "mossturd" Branta?!......................:yikes: 





Yeah, thats what I thought! :lol:


----------



## Branta (Feb 6, 2002)

you're right, I lied

everyone except Sean!


----------



## bandseeker (Dec 11, 2006)

if you guys listen to big ches about women jumping to get in his blind i've got some land i want to sell you .:evilsmile


----------

